# Rhombeus



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

What locality do you think this rhombeus is from? about 6-7"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No idea.


----------



## konrad05 (Jul 27, 2004)

looks like mine, here's the thread

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=54299


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like a typical rhombeus, could be from a wide range of places.

sorry to say, but you'll probably never know.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

traumatic said:


> looks like a typical rhombeus, could be from a wide range of places.
> 
> sorry to say, but you'll probably never know.


 and so goes life, doens't really matter, I was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> No idea.


 that was short and to the point...


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

My guess would be Ohio? Really, looks similar to my peruvian


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

you can guess all you want, but all we really know, is that we dont know the location.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Ohio it is!


----------

